
Show HN: Recover Deleted JPGs - saint_marina
https://github.com/saintmarina/undelete_jpg
======
saint_marina
Hello everyone, I just finished my first project in C. The program is called
undelete_jpg. It allows to recover deleted images from SD cards and hard
drives. It usually process data as fast as the SD card can transfer, but can
go up to 10GB/s when data is cached. Check it out and let me know what you
think.

~~~
g105b
Thank you for this. As someone who is currently learning more C, it is really
interesting to me to read the source code.

I am curious how this compares to photorec which, as far as I can recall, aims
to solve the same problem as your software, but has been around for many
years?

